# Excel-Datei mit vielen Formeln funktioniert auf englischem BS nicht



## Krumnix (17 Mai 2018)

Hallo.

Habe mehrere Excel-Tabellen, in welchen viele Formeln beinhaltet sind. Diese Formeln sind mit den deutschen Namen der Funktionen aufgebaut.
Nun melden mir die Kollegen mit einem englischen Betriebssystem, dass die Tabellen nicht funktionieren.


Ich will jetzt nicht 40 Excel-Files mit 100 Tabellen und 4000 Formeln umbauen...

Gibt es nicht irgendwo eine Einstellung, dass Excel den Formelnamen auf einem englischen System trotzdem nutzt, obwohl es in deutsch geschrieben wurde?

Ist ja sonst irgendwie ein Witz....


----------



## ChristophD (17 Mai 2018)

Hi,

kann es sein das dies durch das Gebietsschema von windows kommt?
So z.B: auch . statt , 

sie können ja versuchen im Windows das Gebietsschema auf deutsch zu ändern und zu testen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Krumnix (17 Mai 2018)

Nein, daran liegt es nicht. Wenn man die Anzeige-Sprache in Excel auf deutsch ändert (in den Einstellung von Excel), dann funktionieren alle Formeln. 
Damit können die Kollegen aber nicht arbeiten, da sie kein deutsch können.

Verstehe nur nicht, warum Excel hier die Funktions-Texte in anderen Sprachen nicht erkennt...
=wenn muss =if heißen, dann geht die Formel.... Irgendwie schon sinnfrei -.-
Außer es gibt noch was anderes?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Mai 2018)

Für einzelne Formeln gibt es Übersetzer. Vielleicht lässt sich das automatisieren.


----------



## roger34 (17 Mai 2018)

Wenn du die Sprache auf Englisch stellt, und das File öffnest werden die deutschen Formel auf English umgewandelt.  Dieses File dann verdenden. 
Welchen Grund es gibt, die formel sprachabhängig zu gestalten verstehe ich auch nicht


----------



## bike (17 Mai 2018)

Also geht es nicht um Formeln sondern um Makros.
Makros werden als Text abgespeichert und in England wird eben anders als in Deutschland gesprochen und geschrieben.
Also ich habe es versucht und habe es weder in Excel noch in LibreCalc geschafft. 
Man sollte suchen wo und wie die Makros gespeichert werden. 
Dann kann man versuchen die Texte zu konvertieren bzw übersetzen.

bike


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Mai 2018)

Hallo Krumnix,

ist es denn erwiesen, dass es an der Sprache liegt? So wie Roger schon schrieb, sollten die Formeln bei Sprachwechsel automatisch übersetzt werden. Kann es vielleicht auch an verschiedenen Excel- oder Windows-Versionen liegen? Es gab vor wenigen Jahren z.Bsp. einen Bug in einem Microsoft-Update, da ging in Sachen Makros in Excel so manches nicht mehr. Ich hatte mich damals hier irgendwo ausgeheult.


----------



## Heinileini (17 Mai 2018)

@bike


bike schrieb:


> Also geht es nicht um Formeln sondern um Makros.


Sind wir hier noch in demselben Thread?


> Makros werden als Text abgespeichert …


Werden sie nicht - leider.


> Man sollte suchen wo und wie die Makros gespeichert werden.
> Dann kann man versuchen die Texte zu konvertieren bzw übersetzen.


Ziemlich aussichtslos. Einfacher: Module (.bas) bzw. KlassenModule (.cls) exportieren. Dann hat man Textdateien, die (allerdings in englischer Sprache) lesbar sind.
Und ein Übersetzen entfällt, da es die (VBA-)Makros meines Wissens ausschliesslich in Englisch gibt.

Anders bei den Formeln, die man in die Zellen eines Arbeitsblattes schreibt: diese erscheinen in der eingestellten Sprache - siehe #5

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Krumnix (18 Mai 2018)

Also in den Makros ist das zwar auch so, dass ich richtig, aber diese anzupassen ist jetzt "einfach", da es nur eins ist, und ein suchen/ersetzen in denen schnell geht.

Anders sieht es in den Zellen selbst aus oder in den Formatierungsregeln der Zellen.
Z.B. soll eine Zelle rot, orange oder grün je nach Inhalt der Zelle werden. Da bestimmte Kriterien aus anderen Zellen dazukommen, wurde eine Formel/Regel zur Zellformatierung eingefügt.
Nehmen wir mal die Regel zur Zelle A1. Da sind 3 Regeln eingetragen. Für rot, orange und grün. -> "=wenn($A$1="Rot";1;0) ..... Wenn ich nun die Sprache in Excel auf Englisch stelle (Windows ist weiterhin deutsch), dann steht in allen Zellen, wo =wenn oder =verketten oder =länge "#NAME" oder "#BEZUG". Regeln zur Formatierung der Zelle werden nicht ausgeführt.
Wenn ich die Sprache von Excel auf deutsch stelle, funktioniert alles sofort wieder, auch wenn Windows auf Englisch ist.

Wenn ich nun im deutschen Excel alle Formeln übersetzte, sprich =if oder =length schreibe, dann bekomme ich dort die Fehler angezeigt, stelle ich Excel auf englisch um, ist alles ok.

Das ist doch Schwachsinn..... Es muss doch möglich sein, die Formeln sprachenunabhängig zu erstellen....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Mai 2018)

Das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein :

https://de.excel-translator.de/


----------



## Heinileini (18 Mai 2018)

@LiLaStern


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint bekannt zu sein : ...


Ja, aber, das Problem, das dort dargestellt wird, ist ein ganz anderes.
Und das Problem dieses Thread ist laut Deinem link kein Problem:


> Herzlich Willkommen bei der Excel-Translator Website. Viele der Excel-Funktionen wurden von Microsoft in verschiedenste Sprachen übersetzt. Im Normalfall, wenn Sie eine Arbeitsmappe mit jemanden austauschen, der eine andere Sprache für Excel verwendet als Sie, werden auch die in der Mappe enthaltenen Funktionen und Formeln automatisch übersetzt. Wenn Sie jedoch eine fremdsprachliche Excel-Formel direkt in Ihre Excel-Version einfügen, wird diese in der Regel nicht erkannt.
> Ein solcher Fall kann beispielsweise vorkommen, wenn Sie Excel in Deutsch verwenden und die in einem Forum angegebene englische Formellösung verwenden möchten. Oder Sie sind selber in einem fremdsprachlichen Forum aktiv und möchten gerne Ihre Formellösungen den Usern in deren Sprache zur Verfügung stellen.


@Krumnix


Krumnix schrieb:


> Also in den Makros ist das zwar auch so, dass ich richtig, aber diese anzupassen ist jetzt "einfach", da es nur eins ist, und ein suchen/ersetzen in denen schnell geht.


Nein, eben nicht! In den Makros ist die Sprache einheitlich Englisch und ein Übersetzen durch suchen/ersetzen wäre zwar "leicht möglich", ist aber nicht nötig und wäre sogar sehr störend.
Du kannst die Eingabe der Formeln in die Zellen und auch in die bedingte Formatierung als Makro aufzeichnen und somit - durch Starten des/der Makros - die Formeln in den ArbeitsBlättern "rekonstruieren".
Sprachunabhängig, da sowieso immer in Englisch.
Wenn Dein Problem nicht die Folge einer derzeitigen mir unbekannten µSoft-Macke ist, dürftest Du das Problem eigentlich gar nicht haben - so weit die Theorie ;o)
Meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit unterschiedlichen Sprachen in Excel stammen noch aus der Zeit, als Excel noch keine bedingten Formatierungen kannte.
Das ganze Kapitel "bedingte Formatierung" wurde zwischen Excel 2003 und Excel 2010 von µSoft gründlich umgekrempelt und ist leider nicht verständlicher geworden - nur verwirrender und mit viel zusätzlichem "SchnickSchnack" aufgebläht.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Krumnix (18 Mai 2018)

Ja und nein. Das Makro baut Formeln nach und kopiert diese in die Zellen rein. 
Das VBA selbst davon nicht betroffen ist, ist soweit klar. Die Formel in VBA sind aber grad mal 5 Stück in der ganzen Tabelle und haben mit den Formatierungsregeln nix zu tun.

Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt, dass Excel bei einer anderen Sprache der Formeln nicht ersetzt. Es ist nur ärgerlich, dass es hier keine gescheite Lösung gibt.

Irgendwelche Macros oder Zusatzprogramme will ich nicht einsetzen, und für jede Sprache ein Excel erstellen macht keinen Sinn, da nachher für ein Projekt 20 Dateien vorhanden sind.
Wer pflegt die und passt die untereinander an...?! o0!

Dachte, es gibt irgendeinen Trick oder eine Einstellung, wo ein Excel-File Multilingual wird.


----------



## maninweb (19 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

erstmal, vielen Dank für die Verlinkung zu meinem Translator 

@Krumnix: wenn Du Formeln per VBA-Code einfügst, empfiehlt sich immer die englische Version der Formel zu verwenden,
um eben dem Problem mit den lokalisierten Versionen aus dem Weg zu gehen. 

VBA stellt für eine Zelle die Eigenschaften _Formula_ und _FormulaLocal_ bereit. _Formula _erwartet die Formel in Englisch,
_FormulaLocal _erwartet die Formel in der Sprache, in der Excel installiert ist bzw. die aktiv ist. Am besten fährt man
also mit _Formula_. Ich befürchte dann somit, dass Du nicht umher kommen wirst, Deine Formeln anzupassen.

Alternative wäre, dass Deine Kollegen das deutsche Sprachpaket (Office Language Packs, kostenlos, googlen) installieren,
Excel in Deutsch ausführen, Deine Datei generieren und speichern. Und anschließend wieder z.B. zu Englisch wechseln.
Achtung: das Trennzeichen für Formeln ist in Deutsch ein Strichpunkt, in English ein Komma. Insofern, wenn Deine
Formeln den Strichpunkt verwenden und Deine Kollegen ein englisches OS, müssen die auch, nach dem Umstellen
von Excel auf Deutsch, in Windows als Regionseinstellung temporär auf Deutsch umstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (21 Mai 2018)

maninweb schrieb:


> VBA stellt für eine Zelle die Eigenschaften _Formula_ und _FormulaLocal_ bereit. _Formula _erwartet die Formel in Englisch,
> _FormulaLocal _erwartet die Formel in der Sprache, in der Excel installiert ist bzw. die aktiv ist. Am besten fährt man
> also mit _Formula_.


Wenn ich mein Excel das aufzeichnen lasse, was ich im TabellenBlatt eingebe (hier z.B. "=wenn(A2;A3;A4)" in Zelle A1 eingetippt), sieht die VBA-Aufzeichnung so aus:

```
Sub Makro5()
'
' "=wenn(A2;A3;A4)" in A1 eingegeben <===<<< diesen Kommentar habe ich nachträglich eingefügt.
'
    Range("A1").Select
    ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = "=IF(R[1]C,R[2]C,R[3]C)"
End Sub
```

Habe noch nie erlebt, dass Excel "FormulaLocal" verwendet. Kann/muss man das irgendwo einstellen?
Habe *nicht* bewusst dafür gesorgt, das Excel "automatisch" die Englische Variante bevorzugt …​
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## maninweb (21 Mai 2018)

Hallo,



> Habe noch nie erlebt, dass Excel "FormulaLocal" verwendet. Kann/muss man das irgendwo einstellen?



Nein, meines Wissens ist dazu keine Einstellung verfügbar. Eben aus dem Grund, dass _FormulaLocal_ sich auf die in Excel
gerade eingestellte Sprache bezieht. Im VBA-Code in einem deutschen Excel würde _FormulaLocal_ = "=HEUTE()" dazu
führen, dass es in einem französischen Excel nicht erkannt würde, denn da müsste es = "=AUJOURDHUI()" sein.

Um eine größtmögliche Kompatibilität zu allen Sprachen herzustellen, empfiehlt sich somit bei Formeln, die per Code
erstellt werden, die englische Version zu verwenden und _Formula_ bzw. _FormulaR1C1_ anzusprechen, denn diese gehen
per se von Englisch aus bzw. erwarten das.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel: ist das Ziel ausschießlich eine deutsche Excel-Version (z.B. für nur zu Hause oder
für's Hobby), kann man natürlich in seinem Code auch FormulaLocal verwenden, zumal es dann etwas einfacher
für den User ist. Im professionellen Bereich ist aber Englisch für Formeln im VBA-Code quasi Pflicht.

Ich denke mal, dass der Makrorekorder genau diesen Umstand berücksichtigt und daher ebenfalls nur _FormulaR1C1_,
verwendet, was die Z1S1-Version von _Formula_ ist.

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (21 Mai 2018)

maninweb schrieb:


> Ausnahmen ... (z.B. für nur zu Hause oder für's Hobby) …


Moin, das bringt mich auf eine Idee:
Ich arbeite z.B. mit Excel "home and Student 2010". Kann es sein, dass es verschiedene Versionen von Excel gibt, die sich bezüglich der Sprachen(Umschaltung) unterschiedlich verhalten?
Die vom TE dargestellten Probleme widersprechen meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit Excel und ich kann sie mir einfach nicht erklären.
Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass der TE in Erwartung von Problemen "gegenlenkt" und sich dadurch überhaupt erst die Probleme schafft, denen Excel standardmässig vorbeugt.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## roger34 (21 Mai 2018)

Versuch mal die Excel Datei in einem Online Browser zu stellen. HIer wird sofot die Sprache umgestellt. Aus Summe wird Sum.


----------



## Heinileini (21 Mai 2018)

@roger34


roger34 schrieb:


> ... die Excel Datei in einem Online Browser zu stellen.


Mit dieser Bemerkung hast Du mich total abgehängt. Wie stelle ich eine ExcelDatei in einen OnlineBrowser?
Unbedarft, wie ich bin, habe ich mich ermutigt gefühlt, eine ExcelDatei aus dem "normalen" Explorer nach Edge zu "draggen" und zu "droppen".
Es ist aber genau das passiert, was ich erwartet hatte: nämlich nichts - die ExcelDatei weigert sich standhaft, sich dort "droppen" zu lassen. 
Was muss ich mir also konkret unter "die Excel Datei in einen Online Browser *stellen*" vorstellen, wenn damit "in einen OnlineBrowser per drag&drop zerren" anscheinend nicht gemeint ist?

Gruss, Heinileini​


----------



## roger34 (21 Mai 2018)

Fürs testen kannst mal hier versuchen.
https://sheet.zoho.com/sheet/excelviewer

Aber es gibt ja auch bei MS eine Online Brouser, wollte mich aber nicht einloggen.


----------



## roger34 (21 Mai 2018)

Wennst bei Google angemeldet bist, kannst über google Drive arbeiten.


----------



## Heinileini (21 Mai 2018)

Ich beginne zu verstehen. Es geht um die "Cloudifizierung" einer ExcelDatei.
Dein link führt an eine Stelle, wo ich 
"Nutzen Sie erweiterte Merkmale wie Funktionen, Diagramme, Auto-Filter, bedingte Formatierungen, Datenvalidierung, *VBA-Makros*, Pivottabellen und viel mehr ganz einfach durch Registrierung eines Zoho-Kontos" 
finde, *aber nicht den DateiTyp .xlsm* angeboten bekomme. Meine TestDatei hat er also schonmal abgelehnt. .xls wird zwar angeboten, aber diesem Typ sieht man ja nicht an, ob sich dahinter etwas mit oder mit-ohne VBA verbirgt. Da kommt die Ablehnung vermutlich erst nach dem Laden der Datei.
Das scheint mir eine Möglichkeit zu sein, etwas in Excel zu basteln, ohne dass man selber über Excel verfügen muss?
"Online-*Viewer*" wäre dann allerdings ein absolutes understatement. So etwas für ACCESS könnte mich interessieren ...
Gut zu wissen, dass es so etwas gibt bzw. geben könnte. Aber ich habe eigentlich nicht den akuten Drang, hinter dem Thema dieses Thread herzutesten.
Ich begnüge mich weiterhin damit, dass VBA englisch ist und die TabellenBlattFormeln bzw. die Formeln in den bedingten Formatierungen deutsch.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Erweiterung meines Horizonts!

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## maninweb (21 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

@Heinileini: Excel 2010 bis Excel 2016 verhalten sich, was die Sprachen betrifft alle gleich. Wenn mehrere Sprachen für z.B. Excel installiert sind,
kann die Sprache unabhängig vom Betriebsystem entweder über die Optionen (Menüband, Datei / Optionen) oder über ein separates Tool für
Office umgestellt werden, das im Programmordner zu finden ist. Die sogenannten Language Packs findest Du hier:

https://support.office.com/de-de/ar...r-office-82ee1236-0f9a-45ee-9c72-05b026ee809f

Es kann immer nur eine Sprache gleichzeitig aktiv sein, also Du kannst z.B. nicht Excel einmal in Deutsch und einmal in Englisch gleichzeitig offen haben.
In Excel werden i.d.R. auch die Formeln bzw. Funktionen dann in der entsprechenden Sprache angezeigt (es gibt Sprachen, wo z.B. nur die Oberfläche
übersetzt ist). Öffnest Du eine Datei, übersetzt Excel automatisch die Formeln.

Ich hatte den TE jetzt so verstanden, dass er mit _VBA-Makros_ in Excel Dateien Formeln generiert, wo er dann im _VBA-Code __deutsche Formeln_ verwendet hat.
Und sein Tool dann an Kollegen weitergegeben hat, der dann selbst die Excel-Dateien generiert. Diese Kollegen haben aber Excel in English. D.h., die
Formeln werden vom Code immer noch in Deutsch reingeschrieben und der Effekt dürfte sein, dass die als Text drinstehen.

In diesem Fall hilft nur entweder die Formeln im Quellcode alle auf Englisch umzustellen oder halt die Kollegen ein deutsches Excel-Sprachpaket installieren
zu lassen, umswitchen + Regionseinstellung in Windows, Excel-Dateien generieren, wieder alles zurück auf Englisch.

Basierend auf dem zuvor, hilft auch keine Cloud, wegen eben der bereits als Text reingeschriebenen Formeln in Deutsch. Das kann Excel nicht mehr nach-
träglich übersetzen.

Was Clouds betrifft, die kompatibleste zu Excel bzw. für Excel-Dateien ist OneDrive von Microsoft. Allerdings kann auch OneDrive keinen VBA-Code.
OneDrive akzeptiert XLSM-Dateien, erlaubt aber dann logischerweise keine Ausführung und Bearbeitung von VBA.

Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (21 Mai 2018)

maninweb schrieb:


> Öffnest Du eine Datei, übersetzt Excel automatisch die Formeln.


Ich stelle mir vor, Excel "übersetzt" sogar beim Öffnen einer Datei auf einem englischen System, denn die "interne" Darstellung, die auf PlatzSparen getrimmt sein dürfte, verwendet mit Sicherheit nicht die "eloquente" Schreibweise (egal in welcher Sprache), die wir erwarten und gewöhnt sind.


> Ich hatte den TE jetzt so verstanden, dass er mit _VBA-Makros_ in Excel Dateien Formeln generiert, wo er dann im _VBA-Code __deutsche Formeln_ verwendet hat.


Das wäre allerdings ein selbstgemachtes Problem, vorbei an allem, was Excel an vernünftigen Automatismen bietet.
Excel strotzt nur so vor Automatismen, die ich persönlich als "unvernünftig" einstufe, aber das ist ja hier nicht das Thema ;o)

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Krumnix (23 Mai 2018)

maninweb schrieb:


> Ich hatte den TE jetzt so verstanden, dass er mit _VBA-Makros_ in Excel Dateien Formeln generiert, wo er dann im _VBA-Code __deutsche Formeln_ verwendet hat.



Nein, das war nicht die Frage gewesen. Ich habe zwar Makros in Excel drin, welche mit Formeln zusammenbauen, aber das ist echt vernachlässigbar.
Es ging um die Formeln direkt in den Zellen und die Formeln, welche bei der Formatierungsregeln hinterlegt sind.

Die Datei wird von 4 Teams in 3 Sprachen verwendet:
BS Deutsch, Excel Deutsch Alles ok
BS Englisch, Excel Deutsch Alles ok
BS Englisch, Excel Englisch Alle Formeln "#NAME"
BS Englisch, Excel Französisch Alle Formeln "#NOM"

Alle haben Office 2010 installiert.

Test bei mir: 
BS Englisch, Excel Deutsch, alles ok.
Excel Englisch, nix ok. Excel nach Öffnen speichern, schliessen und wieder öffnen, "#NAME" ist weg, funktioniert. ABER, Formatierungen immer noch nicht.
Also wieder speichern und öffnen, wieder nix. Dann speichern unter gewählt, neu geöffnet und nun geht es. 

Blöde Vorgehensweise -.-


----------



## maninweb (24 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ok, dann habe ich Dich falsch verstanden.

Kannst Du bitte mal ein paar Beispielformeln, die davon betroffen sind hier posten. Bitte auch mal ein paar Formeln,
die Du in der bedingten Formatierung verwendest hast, hier reinstellen. Ich könnte versuchen, das mal nachzustellen.
Optimaler wäre sogar eine Beispieldatei. Jedenfalls dürfte das, was Du schilderst, erstmal so nicht sein. Problem
wäre mir auch unbekannt.

Haben alle dasselbe Office 2010 mit demselben Update-Stand? Excel 2010 öffnen, was steht als Versionangabe unter
Datei / Info / Version14.xxxx.xxxx?

Gruß


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @bike
> 
> Sind wir hier noch in demselben Thread?


Weiß jetzt nicht was ich  falsch verstanden habe, denn es wurde doch geschrieben:



Krumnix schrieb:


> =wenn muss =if heißen, dann geht die Formel.... Irgendwie schon sinnfrei -.-



Aber ist ja inzwischen relativ egal, da das Thema nicht so gelöst werden kann. 
Wir haben es auch versucht und da bei uns die Vorgabe ist alles in Inseldialekt zu schreiben haben wir diese Probleme noch? nicht.
Lange habe ich den Mist nicht verstanden warum, doch wenn ich hier lese, dann macht es Sinn. 

bike


----------

